# Git, nur bestimmten Ordner downloaden

## Haubentaucher

Hallo,

ich habe ein Hercules DJ Control Mp3 e2. Dieses braucht einen speziellen Treiber,  um angeschlossen zu werden, den ich in diesem Overlay gefunden habe: http://git.flokli.de/flokli-overlay/tree/media-sound/hdj_mod.

Meine Frage: Gibt es ein Möglichkeit mit Git ausschließlich diesen einen Ordner (also hdj_mod) mit einem lokalen Ordner zu einseitig zu sychronisieren, also das man den lokalen Ordner ab und zu dem Stand in dem Overlay anpasst, oder muss ich gleich das gesamte Overlay übernehmen?

mfG Haubentaucher

----------

## kernelOfTruth

evtl. hilft ja Folgendes:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/600079/is-there-any-way-to-clone-a-git-repositorys-sub-directory-only

----------

## Haubentaucher

Danke für den Link, wobei die dort auch nicht die ultimative Lösung haben. Ich werde mir da wohl irgendwas basteln müssen.

----------

## Uli Sing

Kannst' das Overlay abonnieren, aber ned freigeben und das entsprechende Verzeichnis in Deinen lokalen Portage Overlay einlinken. So mach ich's normalerweise.

Die Kombi Portage/Layman hat so ihre Schwächen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

